# Downloading at night?



## genxcoder (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a BSNL Dataone connection and I have one silly question.I download during the free hours at night and due to this the computer stays on continuosly for 10 hrs on an average in a day.Is any harm caused to the computer by this?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Apr 15, 2006)

No harm. But make sure you have decent cooling and temperatures don't go too high.


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 15, 2006)

My computer runs nearly 18 hours daily.


----------



## manas (Apr 16, 2006)

What is the normal temperature range for a computer?


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 16, 2006)

alos one question the router or modem provided by bsnl also gets hot, is there any harm to modem when i kept t on for more than 10 hrs. please reply


----------



## mohit (Apr 16, 2006)

no harm to the modem either .. my modem is on for as long as 3-4 days continuous (even more at times) .. it gets damn hot but i havent facd any probs till now.

if anything happens ill just go and get it replaced from them ..


----------



## jack// ani (Apr 16, 2006)

hey,

but i feel there is some proplem....when modem turns too hot. one day i saw modem actually hanged, when i left on for night download, in morning i saw ACT leds blinking alternately...but no data was sent and recieved at all!!!!


----------



## Nimda (Apr 16, 2006)

> I have a BSNL Dataone connection and I have one silly question.I download during the free hours at night and due to this the computer stays on continuosly for 10 hrs on an average in a day.Is any harm caused to the computer by this?



Shouldn't cause any problems. Get some temperature monitoring software  like Motherboard Monitor. Also, clean the processor fans and mobo once in a while to prevent accumulation of dust.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 16, 2006)

genxcoder said:
			
		

> I have a BSNL Dataone connection and I have one silly question.I download during the free hours at night and due to this the computer stays on continuosly for 10 hrs on an average in a day.Is any harm caused to the computer by this?



lol.... my computer sees a shutdown only once or twice a week....

moreover it is often encoding video or playing games... which makes it a 100% cpu usage for 18-20 hours continuously very often....

it is all silicon my friend....  no big deal

on the other hand if u shut it down and start it very often.... it is not good for silicon... the temperature rises and falls and rises... this causes expansion and contraction and expansion in chips...... ever heard of withering of rocks....???  lol..


----------



## mohit (Apr 16, 2006)

@kniwor
its called "weathering of rocks" and not "withering" ..lol... jst wanted to pull ur leg as i was getting bored... dnt mind.


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 16, 2006)

No my friend, there is definitely no harm in this, unless you pay heavy electricity bills!!


----------



## True Geek (Apr 16, 2006)

It won't harm to ur comp
but to ur eyes ...


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Apr 16, 2006)

True Geek said:
			
		

> It won't harm to ur comp
> but to ur eyes ...



off-topic
don't tell me u actually think he stays up all night staring at the screen!


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Apr 16, 2006)

no harm. i kept my modem and computer on for a whole day when i was downloading ubuntu...

if u keep ur monitir off, it will consume less power and will save ur modem or computer from damage.

only overvolatage can damage it.


----------



## Nimda (Apr 16, 2006)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> True Geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem..


----------

